# Speaker size question



## Tiefseeblau F10 (Dec 26, 2001)

I own a 02 E46 and I was wondering what are the speaker sizes and speaker depth for the front doors and rear deck. Also what brand of speakers do you guys recommend? By the way, I have the non-HK system. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Kaz (Dec 21, 2001)

Do a search for 'speakers'. This gets asked a lot.


----------

